# Can someone interpret this



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 14, 2018)

Recently I've been seriously thinking about our consciousness and how it shapes our world, I havnt been able to get dmt so I started to look into lucid dreaming.  So I started a dream journal and within a few days I had a very vivid dream with my girlfriend and a train a train accident.  I dreamt of that train accident in nisqually. I didn't know if it at the time.  And usually is think it was my mind adding to the experience.  But I wrote it down.  And not a few hours after being awake all over the news is this train wreck. That's just the beginning of it.  I had a dream with a legit answer to a question that u had for a couple days.  And part two to this dream a was me and this thus gal and an old man who looked like Gandalf the gray. To shorten the dream up he asked me what I wanted and I flippantly says 30 grand, he said what you think about will come true.  I looked in the water and thier was a stack of cash floating in it. 
 He told me to jump in this white water and get this 30k$ floating on top.  I can't swim so I told him he's crazy.  Eventually I did and when I jumped into the water it became still and idk how i knew how to swim but I did and got the money.  When I got out of the water the river dried up and I was left with the money.
When i woke up.  I tested the first part of the dream. It was how to get a PlayStation plus account for free. And I worked.  But what's the last part of the dream mean


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 14, 2018)

Update. 
I had another dream last night. I was sitting in my car confused. I couldn't figure out where a switch was at to open the hood, And a loud voice in my head  said. If man is willing god is able, when I woke up I googled it. Galatians 4:19, I think that was the answer to my dream the night before


----------



## David612 (Jan 14, 2018)

There seems to be a subset of brothers who are very into this sort of thing but I will raise an eyebrow at your attempt to get DMT, I’m not sure about where u are at but here that’s an illegal controlled substance and we as masons are expected to obey the laws of the land.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 14, 2018)

David612 said:


> There seems to be a subset of brothers who are very into this sort of thing but I will raise an eyebrow at your attempt to get DMT, I’m not sure about where u are at but here that’s an illegal controlled substance and we as masons are expected to obey the laws of the land.


Thank you. And I'm aware of the issues of legality surrounding this. I'm not wealthy enough to fly to Peru to do an ayahuasca ceremony or to attend the church on Elba island in Washington where it's a legal practice. That's what I was referring too. Not trying to by from an unauthorized vendor even though it's very cheap that way. I'm just a man in search of answers I feel that only the almighty can answer, God willing then someday I'll be able to find them


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 14, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> What are you doing to improve your hearing?   Perhaps the Almighty has answered already but you did not hear or if you did hear,  you did not listen.


Perhaps he has. I'm by far not perfect yet, I feel like I've taken this journey a little late in life. But late is better then never. Yet listening is not one of my strongest suits and something I still need development in. Do you have any advice for the deaf of hearing


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 15, 2018)

I must say....interesting conversation to say the least.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 15, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> Commonly, the inner planes sense of touch is developed before sight and hearing.  Touch allows the human to sense and go with flow


I've been contemplation what you said alot today. That sense of touch. I can remember a time when it was very powerful, one time when I was in the 4th grade we had a softball game, 4th graders vs the fifth graders. The teacher coaching the game gave both our teams an opportunity to pick a number from 1 to 100, closest to the number he picked would go first. I guessed his exact number. He was baffled and and asked how I had guessed it. I told him I had a feeling on my collar bone when I thought of the number, so he tested me twice more. All three times I guessed his number. I can't force that feeling to work. It comes and it goes but as I got older it became less and less powerful. Is that the sense of touch your speaking of?


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 16, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> >
> Given that subtle sense of touch it is possible to do many things.  For example if you have an elderly relative or friend and want some sense of their lifespan: visualize a sequence of calendar year numbers and imagine pushing the person along the line until there is a strong resistance.   I get about a 50% accuracy with that.




I tried this and I couldn't get passed the feeling of it being wrong somehow. The wall I kept coming to was how much I cared about these people and I may be somehow brining them to an unnatural conclusion, I'm probably being irrational and need to do more inner thinking about why that is. Maybe it's just I'm afraid of losing them when it's a natural thing, good insight tho. Maybe I'll try this meditation standing at a roulette table for a few hours and track the frequency of getting it correct


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 18, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> >
> 
> The mother of a close friend was suffering from severe dementia and living in a far country.   One day the friend and I decided to ask her mother's death to take her.  Nothing happened.   A year later we tried again and the mother was gone within the week.   What was the difference in


That's powerful. I think the difference is fear and love. One to push you away from something and one to draw you closer. It's got to be amazing to witness this. I get the feeling now that death is just as much a miracle as birth, what if the soul isn't a light that can be extinguished. What if that light just shines elsewhere when the human body passes? Maybe I'm clinging on to tightly to this body and the thought of the people I love leaving me? I was meditating and I suddenly got the feeling I was only looking out of my eyes kinda like i was looking at a tv. Like somehow this was real but the values of the world around are made up in my mind. A lama once told me when I die my world dies with me. An old pearl of wisdom I forgotten a long time ago, to me at the time it didn't have much meaning, perhaps I was to shallow and childish to let it have meaning to me


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 18, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> >I suddenly got the feeling I was only looking out of my eyes kinda like i was looking at a tv
> 
> This is one of the ways I detect a genuine initiate.   I look to see from where the person is looking.  For example, a dog generally looks from the outer surface of the eye.  The dog thereby is totally immersed in the situation with no self-awareness.
> 
> ...


That's amazing. I completely believe that statement, that you can see that in other people is astounding.
For me it was a very surreal and peaceful moment, like everything in the room was just an object and I was totally detached, everything lost it's values to me. I was just their feeling supremely peaceful.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 21, 2018)

So I had another dream and it cam true the next day. The dream was about the finacial system in America losing its value. The next day congress didn't pass a budget for the coming year and had to shut down. That's just the dream in a just it was alot more complex than this shirt version but Lately I've been keeping a dream journal. A family member told me not to write down the bad dreams or else they might come true. To me the dreams arnt inherently good nor bad they just are. So I write them all down and wait for some kind of inspiration to help me male sense of them. Any thoughts on this. On the surface it seems to make sense. But what if I miss the some kind of deep meaning by being selective with my dreams.


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 23, 2018)

"In some parallel time paths the Nazis did much better than on this path. Data transfer from those paths keeps the Nazimemory and principles alive here."

That's brings up an interesting question for me,  if their are multiple parallels then do they all have a didn't conscious spirit then mine or do we share the same one?

"It is certainly possible to experience time travel in dreams but, in my experience, this is rare. I have never detected that in dreams recounted to me. "

Time travel would be fun  but doesn't seem to possible not to say it Cant happen, just that time is more of a intellectual construct and doesn't make sense to me in the dream scape. Singe things that seem important to me in my awake reality don't have importance to me dreaming.  Like in the world I live in the cell phone is as important tool and leisure, but I can't recall gabbing a dream where I even see my cell phone let alone have and use it.  But this is purely a subjective opinion that could change the moment I have a dream about the new galaxy edge in a couple months XD


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 26, 2018)

>Cell phones are quite dangerous for human health and there may be few time paths where humans are so foolish

Can you expound on this alittle? I find it odd you say health and not well being. I'm assuming you mean our physical health like drinking fluoride is physically determental.

>In this view, a single human monad could operate across multiple galaxies and multiple time paths.

So is it possible to live vicariously through one of my other Hunan forms, even if fur a short time that would be something life changing. I'm thinking that maybe that's how people like tesla and jobs seemed so creative, they glimpsed another reality and say possibilities that changed our existence


----------



## Bird_n_hand (Jan 26, 2018)

>>At work on the 11th floor, at the same level as me, a cell phone tower was placed on the adjacent roof, about 30 yards away. On the side of my body that was exposed I developed a range of problems: right eye sight diminished, right ear ache, tinnitus in both ears, right TMJ pain, right shoulder pain, nausea, blood in the urine, head aches on the right side.

>>Looking into this I found a curious piece of 411, cell phone towers resonate at the 800mhz frequency,  oddly enough that's the same frequency the human body shares. Making us receptive to those same radio waves, why would the fcc do something like this is beyond me but I think your on to something about that and definitely have a legit arguement to make about it.
Does your use of "vicariously" indicate that you think that the consciousness that you are using here is the primary consciousness used by the particular soul? That might be a bit hopeful.

Yah  I was under the assumption this soul of mine was the main one. Hahaha now that I think about it I don't know. Am I just some imaginary matrix construct that thinks it's real. Have u seen the movie eraser. Where the clone thinks he's the real macoy XD


----------

